# Barking on lead



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Look at That! A Counterintuitive Approach to Dealing with Reactive Dogs | Dog Training for Dog Lovers Blog

This is a great approach to dog-dog reactivity.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Another method, which works well with mine, is to turn and walk away. Once they are calm, I turn and try again - any yapping and back we go. With them it is excitement barking - they want to approach the other dog, and quickly learn that they can only do so by being polite. It also gives the other owner time to decide whether they want my two to greet their dog or not, and take action accordingly!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am familiar with "Look at That" but haven't used that method myself. However, I did do lots of turn around walk away to great effect for some barking, but very much more for leash pulling when teaching loose leash walking.


----------

